

What HR Professionals Look For in a Programmer's Resume - DarrenMills
http://www.javaworld.com/community/?q=node/3405

======
apotheon
I think this mostly proves that while HR people may not be idiots as big as we
feared, they're bigger idiots than we hoped.

~~~
gila
Not necessarily idiots, If you are expecting someone going through and
throwing out resumes to be happy that you know X languages worked on X open
source projects think again.. That should be left to the person interviewing
and hiring you.

To be hired you have to be able to stand out of the croud while fitting into
what is required. HR is there to make sure the latter is true and once that is
met see if you have shown enough to move up to the next level.

~~~
gruseom
You've given a nice description of how pathetically little value HR adds.

------
known
Sorry to say this.

    
    
         HR Professionals Look For a Highly Qualified Wage Slave in a Programmer's Resume.

------
gaius
In my experience it's rare to come across a "HR professional" who knows
_anything_ about tech. Now that's not to say they're necessarily dumb; said
"professional" could know, I dunno, gender discrimination legislation like the
backs of their hands. But expecting HR to take any active role in selection of
technical people is unlikely to improve the quality of the candidates you
interview. The most they can do is the same as they'd do for all employees
(e.g. checking references).

Also here's my tip: someone who describes themselves as a programmer or a
sysadmin is likely to be a can-do type. Someone who calls themselves an "IT
professional" is likely to be the sort who spends half his day drawing UML
diagrams and the other half in meetings. Wonder if that's true for "HR
professionals" too.

------
blasdel
The title suggests parody (see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=537000>),
but the domain confirms corporate earnestness.

------
neilk
What do HR amateurs look for?

~~~
apotheon
They probably look for people who can do the job well.

